# Need help with stray cats



## marigold (Nov 3, 2003)

I live in an aparment complex and have been feeding a few stray cats in the neighborhood. It seems that a neighbor is now complaining and telling management that it is illegal to feed stray cats in our city. I called metro animal services and was told that it is not illegal to feed stray cats, but you could get cited if metro officers see evidence that you are feeding stray cats. I have never heard that you could get cited for feeding a stray cat. Is this common? Anyway, I now need to find somewhere for these cats. I have contacted the no kill shelters in my area, and one is not accepting cats at this time and the other has not returned my calls. Does anyone have any suggestions on what I can do to help these cats?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It appears that cities have their own ordinances. I would call the Humane Society and ask what the law is. 

Here is part of an article fromm the Cat Fanciers Assoc. I would read it all if I were you. Some cities have been euthanizing all reported cats for years. They don't try to find out if they are strays or pets.  Akron, Ohio was one, but I hadn't checked recently:



> Some communities propose harsh laws specifically targeting people who feed or care for free-roaming/unowned/feral cats. Recently, lower Windsor Township, NY, proposed a law that would have made it illegal and punishable by fines of up to $600, and jail for up to 30 days, to feed any free-roaming cats. After opposition from a local feral cat group, the change was amended, and the offensive language removed2. In Surfside, Florida, a group of animal lovers were cited and fined for feeding cats on the beach, in violation of the local ordinance3. This despite evidence, brought to the Surfside Town Council months earlier, that the ban on feeding was unnecessary. The successful TNR program in Surfside had already reduced the number of free-roaming cats on the beach from over 100 to less than 404. In Torrington, Wyoming it was suggested that the way to manage the feral cat problem was to trap and shoot all free-roaming cats5!
> 
> While "trap and kill" laws directly affect free-roaming feral cats, other laws can impact any at-large cats. Laws requiring cat licensing, mandatory spay and neuter, leash or confinement laws, limit laws, rabies vaccination laws, nuisance laws, mandatory microchipping and other laws all have the potential to impact people caring for unowned cats. Cat Confinement laws (no cat allowed outdoors) have led to pet cats being impounded by animal control, such as in Akron, Ohio6. Opponents claim that in the first two years of the Akron program, over 3,000 cats and kittens were killed by the City.


http://www.cfainc.org/articles/legislat ... -cats.html

Good luck. Don't believe just anyone. Find out what the law is in your city. Thank you for caring.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You dont say what city you are in?

If there is a Trap/Neuter/Return cat organiztion in your area they would know for sure. If your in my area of the country. Tucson Arizona there are no ordinances prohibiting feeding stray or feral cats. In fact several rescues and TNR groups would help you with food if you couldnt afford it.

As Jeanie said call your local humane society. Hopefully its a good one! They should know the answer to your question.


----------

